# ID this coral (SPS)



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

Can anyone help ID this coral. Had it for a few months now, when I first picked it up, was thought to be a monti. I don't think it is, I have many different types of monti but none of the polyps come close to what this is. These photos are best I can do for now, still learning to use my new lens.
Thanks for any help.


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

porites sp.

I initially thought it was g. stutchburyi, but gonis have 24 tentacles per polyp...yours has 12.

Your depth of field is fairly shallow in the first pic....the second pic looks much better.


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks Patwa, your ID looks right. Never seen one with this coloration before with the multi colored polyps.


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

no probs 

i've seen some crazy porites over the years...

Here's yours, albeit with less colouration and in worse shape, on that joke of a site, reeffarmers

http://www.reeffarmers.com/routeeditionrrasiaporites.htm

that site makes me puke sometimes the way they try to market and price their crap

z


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

Holy moly that is it exactly. And they are selling it for 165 us for a small frag. I laugh at what i paid for this 6" diameter colony. Thanks for the link. Lol of course its a RR piece.

Sent from my SGH-I257M using Tapatalk


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

thank goodness we live in Canada, eh?

the flipside of it now being a ''RR" piece is that i'm almost sure some SPS nerd on this site will be PM'ing you for a piece!


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

BigShow sells something that looks exactly like this.
I thought it was a styloconelia, he thought it was a goniopora, so interesting to know what it really is.


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

teemee said:


> BigShow sells something that looks exactly like this.
> I thought it was a styloconelia, he thought it was a goniopora, so interesting to know what it really is.


I do? I think you are thinking of something else


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I think she's thinking of the goni that you sold me a few months back that I gave to a friend....

I was thinking this might have been a goni as well but porites makes more sense


----------



## Orangutran (Oct 16, 2012)

Ok, where can I get this? I never knew this was a thing, and does it come with the christmas tree?


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

Canada Corals has a bunch of these frags at the store...saw them a couple days ago.


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

Patwa said:


> Canada Corals has a bunch of these frags at the store...saw them a couple days ago.


Did you happen to grab a picture of them? I was there today asking about it and showed a picture and they said they never had this in their store before. They did have Tyree LE Starburst Porites and a bunch of frags available of that.


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

no it wasn't the sunset, but I saw that one and they had a few frags indeed.

The one i'm talking about looks like your first pic...and they have a whole wack of them, like 3 rows full...maybe 25-30 of them. I saw it on Saturday...I could be mistaken, but I really doubt it...


----------

